# Name the most number of a single model flashlight that you own.



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 1, 2015)

.... and what is the deal with this obsession? 

I started collecting the incandescent Maglite solitares back in the 90s. I liked the little size and the fact they were higher quality and can be used for a keychain light. I didn't even realize the flashoholic symptoms back then, but yes, I had a problem. :sweat:

So that model is the one that I own the most of. I have like 7 of them. We are talking *14* beautiful lumens combined!!!!! WoW !! 

Then I found this forum and everything changed. So I've added extensively to my collection and I think my runner up is the *Fenix E05* ... I have 3 blackies and 2 stainless. 3rd place goes to the *Sunwayman C20C * .... 4 of them.

I figure if one is good, 4,5,6 or 7 is better!! :touche: Am I right??


You ??


----------



## chipwillis (Dec 1, 2015)

Trying to figure out how to stop.

6 Spy007's

5 Spy Tri-V's


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2015)

7 Coast HP7 lights. One of each model in available color(s). 

Woulda been 9 but the pair of LED Lenser-Coast HP 7's I bought online were stolen property and ended up becoming confiscated by the US gov't. 

Now I did not know that when I bought them.

But tbh I do not know how many mini mags I have. I started to say 10, but remembered the one in the garage, the one in my briefcase and all those aaa ones...15? 20?... I prefer the incan with drop ins. 


Wait, just remembered a couple more mini mags....


----------



## MX421 (Dec 1, 2015)

When i first started looking into LED flashlight, i got a few tektite lights and got some for the kids. Over the years, they didn't like the twist interface and have give the lights back to me, I figure i have about 8 of those including the aluminum versions. Thats the most of any lights i think.

Speaking of meandering, I now have a few of those Coast 3XAAA 12XLED lights that no one wants and they go to my "flashlight shelf". I have at least three of those now. I hate those things, but the low output is good for the baby who likes to look into the beams. I usually put in some weak batteries and she is good to look into them. Perhaps i can find a way to modify them so they only use one battery and are always low.

The second wave was finding some Leupold lights on clearance that i had one of the models for. Since they were being discontinued, i bought as many as my budget would allow. Between the two models, i probably have 5 or 6 of those. I was looking into modding them, but the upcoming baby has stopped such decadent projects...

Other than that, i usually buy back up lights for lights i really like. I have a BLF A6 and two on the way. So 3 total, but at least one of those will probably wind up being a gift.

I think i now have two Convoy C2s, three if you count the one i bought the wife. I'll probably get some more of those for gifts and will probably wind up with a couple more in the process.

I have a few AA mini mags, but some of them are damaged by alkaleak batteries. 

In the future, I'll probably get a couple PD35s to back up the one i already have, but not at normal price...


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2015)

Just remembered 2 more 2D's...




^^ the raw ones disguised as silver candle sticks..

So that's 4 nite ize'd xenons...




^^ the other 2


----------



## scout24 (Dec 1, 2015)

I own a dozen E01's or so, scattered here and there. I have a problem with SF C2's as well, seven at last count. Two Crosshair, one Oveready Fire red, and four "users"...


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Trying to figure out how to stop.
> 
> 6 Spy007's
> 
> 5 Spy Tri-V's



LOL

:bow: :bow: :bow:

AWESOME!!!


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

LOL !!!

Great thread idea and the logical extension to my dupes thread!


----------



## bdogps (Dec 1, 2015)

3 Olight

3 Thrunite


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

A true flashaholics thread!

These are some of the lights where I have not just dupes or triplicates, but quadruplicates or quintuplicates.
.



.



.
Front row, left to right:

5 TnC Extreme Micro CR2 lights (in medium gray, dark gray, and black)
4 Fenix E99 Ti AAA lights

Middle row, left to right:

4 Maratac Copper AAA's (includes V.1, 2, & 3).
4 Photon Fanatic Double Grooved titaniums (2 DLC and 2 non-DLC)

Back row, left to right:

5 Maratac stainless AAA's
4 Maratac CR123A Rev. 2 coppers


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

Another group of lights with quadruples and quintuples, this time with my collection of titanium and brass battery holders I have quadruples and quintuples of (and two triples). In the back are 6 titanium CR123A holders (not exactly duplicates but all CR123A size):
.



.



.
Front row, left to right:

4 titanium 10180 holders, 4 Steve Ku titanium 10180 holders, some more brass and Ti holders

Second row, left to right:

5 Lummi Orb CR2 lights, 4 in aluminum, 1 in silver

Third row, left to right:

4 Photon Fanatic CR2 Task Lights, 4 Jil Lite JCR2's in medium gray, dark gray, and black

Fourth row:

6 titanium CR123A holders in different styles
.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 2, 2015)

wow, magellan, good taste.

My first flashlight was a Maratac AAA. I have purchased 10 since joining CPF, 9 Cu, Vinh modded 3, 2 of those and 3 stock I gave away, so gifted 5. Anyway, this is why 2 is really 1.


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks!

My Maratac AAA stainless is a regular EDC light for me. I love the copper ones too but they are shelf queens. And I just got two titaniums now that they're back in stock.

Just noticed the sale is still on for the pre-production run on the Ti's so ordered two more.


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> .... and what is the deal with this obsession?
> 
> I started collecting the incandescent Maglite solitares back in the 90s. I liked the little size and the fact they were higher quality and can be used for a keychain light. I didn't even realize the flashoholic symptoms back then, but yes, I had a problem. :sweat:
> 
> ...



I like Mags too. Here's about 2/3 of my collection of AA's and a few AAA's, which includes several rare colors and patterns (like the weinrot or wine red, shimmer blue, dark orange, copper, charcoal, and light pink):
.



.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 2, 2015)

Very impressive!!! 

I can see I'm not nearly as sick as some of you are.  I need to get on the ball! :green:


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Very impressive!!!
> 
> I can see I'm not nearly as sick as some of you are.  I need to get on the ball! :green:



As they say, there's always room for improvement!


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 2, 2015)

*Veleno Ds*
38DD ti (ice blue tritium) 1018040DD ss (green tritium) 10180
40DD Damascus (ice blue tritium) 1018044DD ti (green tritium) 10220QDD ti (green tritium) 10180QDD #0172 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180QDD #0422 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 black ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 black ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180QD2 brushed ss (blue tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (yellow tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180


----------



## LedTed (Dec 2, 2015)

I had eight (8) NiteCore D11.2 flashlights. But, now I'm down to four (4).


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> *Veleno Ds*
> 38DD ti (ice blue tritium) 1018040DD ti (green tritium) 1018040DD Damascus (ice blue tritium) 1018044DD ti (green tritium) 10220QDD ti (green tritium) 10180QDD #0172 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180QDD #0422 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 black ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 black ss (green tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180QD2 brushed ss (blue tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (yellow tritium) 10180QD2 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180



Quite a lineup of Ku's and Veleno's you have there. I have one of each but don't have all the trit colors you have. About the only thing I don't see is a Dogbone.


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

LedTed said:


> I had eight (8) NiteCore D11.2 flashlights. But, now I'm down to four.



Nice trit work on the tails. Who did that?


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> 7 Coast HP7 lights. One of each model in available color(s).
> 
> Woulda been 9 but the pair of LED Lenser-Coast HP 7's I bought online were stolen property and ended up becoming confiscated by the US gov't.
> 
> ...



Those HP7s are nice. I don't have one of them, but I do have an HP5 which was my first focusable LED light (I had lots of Maglite incans before that). Since then I've acquired a few more such as a LensLight KO Ti, an MBI HF-R Ti with the large optic head, and some cheap Chinese made Sipiks which actually aren't too bad for the price. I also have a DEFT-X, which, although not adjustable focus, is famous for its highly focused, long thrower type of beam.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Quite a lineup of Ku's and Veleno's you have there. I have one of each but don't have all the trit colors you have. *About the only thing I don't see is a Dogbone*.



I know. 
So, sell me yours.


----------



## magellan (Dec 2, 2015)

LOL

I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.


And the Ottavino damascus 10280.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 2, 2015)

2 D cell Maglites , 4 AAA ARC lights.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 3, 2015)

awesome thread....

I'm up to 16 EDC series variations from a certain maker now...

and I have all the different materials of the Pico Pull holders from CountyComm... nothing in them, just have all of them 

sort of like all the different colors I have of the "Really Useful Boxes" containers...


----------



## magellan (Dec 3, 2015)

I like the CountyComm holders as well. And Oveready. Will post a photo of my brass holders when one order I'm waiting for comes in as I'll have some new dupes.


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 3, 2015)

2 - Fenix LD01 (bought the 2nd one after they upgraded the LED and got rid of the PWM)


----------



## LedTed (Dec 3, 2015)

magellan said:


> Nice trit work on the tails. Who did that?



Stock (slot), local (slot), JHanko (box)


----------



## wedlpine (Dec 3, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Trying to figure out how to stop.
> 
> 6 Spy007's
> 
> 5 Spy Tri-V's



Wish I had your problems. :twothumbs

I think I might have a dozen Defiant Super Throwers that I picked up on clearance one day.
I also have about a dozen Rayovac Indestructible 2AA in Realtree camo that I also picked up on clearance.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 15, 2015)

^^ I've yet to see a camo indestructable. But if I do that'll be my 3rd one of the 2aa model. If they're on clearance maybe 4 n 5 as well.

The HP7 hunt was what got me acquiring flashlights for collecting Magellan...that and your collection.


----------



## magellan (Dec 15, 2015)

:twothumbs


----------



## ddwilson (Dec 26, 2015)

2AA Maglite have 7 and have given many as gifts through the years most have now been converted to LEDs
Doug


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2015)

^^ those AA mags are hard to beat.

I started buying those back when the incan version was $19, because they were USA made flashlights that fit in small places, had decent output (at the time) and always turned on. 

I also had a slew of that size light from the now defunct A&N store. I did like the clicky to go with the mag type focus beam. Fast forward a decade or two and all are gone but one of those. They either died, fell out of a boat, or just disappeared. Then the LED thing took over and the mini mag incan was only $9 (or less) and still USA made. So I kept on that track for several years. 

But then I discovered the HP7 and CPF.
It's been downhill since.

Time to go see if I can find that A&N light....


----------



## swampgator (Jan 2, 2016)

Most of my light collection consists of Mags...

4 2C
3 3D
3 2D
2 4D
1 3C

And about a half dozen Mini Mags and Solitaires. A few are LEDs while the rest are Incans. All are users. No safe queens for any of my lights.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 18, 2016)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> .... and what is the deal with this obsession?
> 
> I started collecting the incandescent Maglite solitares back in the 90s. I liked the little size and the fact they were higher quality and can be used for a keychain light. I didn't even realize the flashoholic symptoms back then, but yes, I had a problem. :sweat:
> 
> ...



I know this is a different angle, but I own 20 rayovac value bright 2xAAs in stash for emergencies. They tend to be much less likely to flicker than their only (pricwise) store bought competitor, the dreaded triple triple A multi led lights. Each light was bought in pairs, I've collected them over a few months, to save up for emergencies. Some I've gotten for 40¢, others, for free. They all come with batteries. And I'm buying more. Planning on stopping at an even number based on multiples of 24 (packs of AAs. I test each one and return when they seem to be under spec, I don't mess around, when their batteries are under powered, I return the whole thing for exchange to save money. Since I work at Wal-Mart, there is no extra trip. A few of those twenty are larger d versions, but not enough more expensive to notice. I can "loan" them at will in an emergency, be the cool kid on the block, and not stress when people "forget" to return them. A project I have already done with 5 lights before, and then only 4 came back. There are family and friend situations where giving flashlights away for free is also nice.


----------



## magellan (Feb 18, 2016)

Those Ray O Vacs are great. 

I still have half a dozen of the original Pelican MityLite 2xAA lights from over 30 years ago in the original Krypton bulb version that still work.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like the PK FL 2 LE is creeping up on my 'most of' lights...


----------



## rugbymatt (Feb 18, 2016)

Kind of always liked the Arc's


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm a small-timer compared to many of you (esp. those customs), but SureFire L1's are my thing; 4 of the 6 L-series below:


Kestrel said:


> http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp33/Kestrel4000/SF L1/IMG_8510.jpg


----------



## magellan (Feb 18, 2016)

rugbymatt said:


> Kind of always liked the Arc's



Wow, awesome collection there!


----------



## magellan (Feb 18, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Looks like the PK FL 2 LE is creeping up on my 'most of' lights...



And another awesome lineup of PK's!


----------



## Xavier (Feb 19, 2016)

Seven Olight S1's 




Brass RAW
Brass PVD Coated
Cu Raw W/ SS Rings
Cu Raw W/ PVD Coated Rings
Cu Rose Gold
Ti Bead Blasted
Ti Polished

Will post another pic with them out of their boxes


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 17, 2016)

lol, I counted my 9 led UV torches, I have 65, I may have gone a little overboard buying from ebay! I have found that although they look exactly the same in pictures,there are differences in quality from different sellers. Only one batch had actual physical anomalies though,8 out of 10 torches had misshapen covers on the end buttons. So far I've tested dozens and only stuck one faulty one,and a stretch of the spring and over-tightening the end cap fixed that. Two I've been using daily for 6 months with no problems and haven't replaced the AAA batteries.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 17, 2016)

I have over 70 of the _"free, no purchase required" _Harbor Freight flashlights. 

I stopped hoarding them when Harbor Freight changed their coupons to _"free with any purchase"_. :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (May 17, 2016)

Just added 4 unissued Navy map readers from WW II. 




So I'm up to 5 USN map readers with the potential for some additional unissued stuff.


----------



## lightlover (May 17, 2016)

bykfixer, any chance of more photos and details of those USN Map Readers?
I assume they're 1940's, but they look quite modern, somehow. 

(Although knowing you, you're planning a full topic on modding them, soon ...)


----------



## mcbrat (May 17, 2016)

magellan said:


> I like the CountyComm holders as well. And Oveready. Will post a photo of my brass holders when one order I'm waiting for comes in as I'll have some new dupes.



fyi, copper in July!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel55555 (May 18, 2016)

About half a dozen Surefire 6Ps. If you count C2s and the like, and custom versions of 2-cell P60 hosts, I'm up at maybe 20. Nowhere near some of you guys, and certainly not nearly as interesting as the Arcs or the Cool Falls.


----------



## Skeeterg (May 18, 2016)

8 Imalents,6 of them are 18650,and the other 2 are AA batteries.
They are still my favorite so far.


----------



## ericcrayon (May 19, 2016)

[h=1]I used to have Dorcy 41-1218 Portable Aluminum LED Pen Light before . It was my first flasflıght . My father gave me as a present . after that I bought some other flashlıght or tactical flashlıght but Dorcy was starter .[/h]


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2016)

mcbrat said:


> fyi, copper in July!!!!!!



Yay!!!

I think I have 8 Maratac coppers in various Revs (several acquired from you) so I'm always up for any new copper as well as brass from Maratac. I have 4 of the brass AAA lights.


----------



## karlthev (May 19, 2016)

mispost


----------



## karlthev (May 19, 2016)

chipwillis said:


> Trying to figure out how to stop.
> 
> 6 Spy007's
> 
> 5 Spy Tri-V's




No 007 Ultras??:naughty:


Karl


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2016)

rugbymatt said:


> Kind of always liked the Arc's



I have to say it again: Magnificent! Also luv the fitted case.


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2016)

I have two and just ordered four more of the Olight i3e EOS copper AAA lights.

I think six is the most of any light that I have, although I have a bunch of fives, fours, and threes.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 20, 2016)

7 Olight S-1's, 6 Maratac coppers, 3 Ti Eagtac D25C VN's, 3 V11r Mirage, 8 V11r's altogether,4 Convoy S-2's with 18350 adapters, that's all I can come up with at the moment-since I am moving it is hard to remember without having access...
Oh yeah, Surefire 3 E1e's, 7 E2E's, 6 6P's, 3 6PX's, 3 G2X's, 4 G2's(including Realtree Camo), 4 Lumintop tools(Ti, Cu, Aluminum with switch, Aluminum with Magnet), 11 Preons, 2 atoms, 7 Quarks, and that's it off the top of my head....Ooops forgot about the BLF lights and my collection of the PK Icons....maybe later.


----------



## MAD777 (May 20, 2016)

Yikes! This thread sounds too much like a confessional! LOL
😀😀😀


----------



## vadimax (May 20, 2016)

Ha! Now I know that I don't need a doctor.


----------



## RGRAY (May 20, 2016)

*Veleno Quantums (20)*
QDD ti (green trit) 
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 
QD2 ss black (no trit)
 QD2 ss black (no trit)
QD2 ss black (no trit)
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 
 QD2 ss brushed (no trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit)  
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 
QD2 ss polished (ice blue trit)  ​


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 20, 2016)

Now I feel better....and I only had to say "I see the light" 20 times....


----------



## Tad CSW (May 21, 2016)

I think I have more than 20 Maglites 2AA flashlights :laughing:


----------



## magellan (May 21, 2016)

Six Lummi Raw CR2 aluminum models, plus the rare TiAg (Ti head, Sterling silver tail, 3rd from left), and all Sterling silver (second from right) versions, and six Olight i3e EOS copper AAA lights.
.



.



.


----------



## RGRAY (May 21, 2016)

Here are 9 S1s I bought.
The polished titanium one is missing.


----------



## aginthelaw (May 21, 2016)

I only have two to 3 lights of each model I own (except the 8 magchargers). As soon as I show my wife this thread, she'll stop looking at me funny...it does seem the brand I prefer has changed over the years: maglites outnumbered everyone, then streamlight took over. For a while, Surefire outnumbered the maglites. Now I have more eagtacs (eagletacs) than any other brand


----------



## magellan (May 21, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> Here are 9 S1s I bought.
> The polished titanium one is missing.



LOL. You can't have too many S1's. Definitely the top light of 2016 in my humble opinion.

Now I'm going to have to check mine. I have at least 8 and might have 10, but they're divided among the different editions (brass, copper, titanium, etc.)


----------



## RedLED (Jun 4, 2016)

9 McGizmos

7 Photonfanatics

3 Aeons

Many Surefire's with Oveready accessories and Malkoff's a few 47's, quite a lot of SF L1's, two acrylic Oveready's and now NEBO of all things.

And a ton of lanyard beads! From all the good makers, in no order: Peter Atwood, Pete Gray, Tom Anderson of AIT, Rick Hinderer, Chris Reeve and more.


----------



## HB 88 (Jun 4, 2016)

11 Nitecore Smart PD, in total. Most were DOA at purchase. And most have been been refurbished and given new springs, emitters and microprocessors. The bad QC and mostly bad rep made these very cheap to acquire. I spent more on the gear to reprogram the drivers than all the lights combined. One man's trash is another man's treasure. Old pic:


----------

